# Just found a 100 in backseat



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't know if it's real


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Doesn't look real to me. But I don't know if I've ever actually held a real $100 bill.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well the bank said it looked good. Deposited it. That's my 2nd 100 dollar tip the last 30 days.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well the bank said it looked good. Deposited it. That's my 2nd 100 dollar tip the last 30 days.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So when I first saw it I thought either it was a prank or an accident or a tip. I'd like to think it was a tip.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Dude, you didn't start accepting those offers to go inside for a drink, did you?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

what did you have to do for the $100?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Dude, you didn't start accepting those offers to go inside for a drink, did you?


No I just found it while checking my backseat



Kerplunkenstein said:


> what did you have to do for the $100?


I guess just be a behaved driver? We all deserve it. We save people 25k from not getting a DUI.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Might be the water and magazines you offer to pax, keep up the good work


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 112870
> Don't know if it's real


Nice!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> No I just found it while checking my backseat
> 
> I guess just be a behaved driver? We all deserve it. We save people 25k from not getting a DUI.


-riiiiiiighttt


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Might be the water and magazines you offer to pax, keep up the good work


As I explained I got rid of everything and just drive now. And it's working well. I'm getting treated better and trying less.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> As I explained I got rid of everything and just drive now. And it's working well. I'm getting treated better and trying less.


What about the foot massages?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jc. said:


> What about the foot massages?


Nada

Guys this is my 2nd 100 dollar tip in 30 days.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Nada
> 
> Guys this is my 2nd 100 dollar tip in 30 days.


Good for ya then, Uber on.

Tomorrow I'll send the picture of a Benjamin a pax will throw in my back seat


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Doesn't look real to me. But I don't know if I've ever actually held a real $100 bill.


Money these days are all fake.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's hard to prove that someone did indeed lose $100. Anyone would say that they lost $100.


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

reporting to uber with screen shots


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, I'm missing a $100 bill. I rode in a nice Lexus SUV in SFP, and the rider was really nice, offered me water, mints, candy and a foot massage. I also got to read some of the latest magazines.

Please help me find the driver, so I can get my money back, else I will have to complain to Uber that the driver took a cash payment.

As proof, my $100 bill has the serial LB16016470 M.

Thanks!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DocT said:


> Hey, I'm missing a $100 bill. I rode in a nice Lexus SUV in SFP, and the rider was really nice, offered me water, mints, candy and a foot massage. I also got to read some of the latest magazines.
> 
> Please help me find the driver, so I can get my money back, else I will have to complain to Uber that the driver took a cash payment.
> 
> ...


I'd say I'm convinced. Serial number and locations match up. DRider85 better return that $100 to DocT immediately before you are permanently deactivated from Uber!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 112870
> Don't know if it's real


Oh thank you. Been lookin all over for it...


----------

